# 93 Max VG30E Electrical Mystery



## Jackman (Jan 20, 2008)

93 Max Brougham, 224K km. Battery discharges over a few days. Bose stopped working a while back (illumination on, but won't power on). I tested the draw on the system when off, and my guage showed approx. .20 - .25 (Amp.) draw. I started pulling fuses with no reduction in draw until the ELECTRON BAT 10AMP fuse - this turned off the door convenience lights & clock (among other items I suspect), and dropped the draw to .03 with the driver door open, and .01 with it closed. Funny thing happed, with this fuse pulled, the Bose started working again. In addition, the Air Bag warning lamp stays on.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Alternator & battery recently rebuilt & replaced to try to solve problem.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

:gotme: you need to do some wire chasing 
do you have a wiring diagram from the FSM?


----------

